# Looking for Jan 18-22 Orlando (near Disney)



## opticals100 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking for accommodations for 4 near Disney. Prefer Bonnet Creek but open to others as well.

Thanks


----------



## Mlev (Dec 19, 2017)

Please call me 248-54-8627, 248-390-4859


----------



## Joe Doran (Dec 23, 2017)

sent you a pm


----------



## opticals100 (Dec 23, 2017)

Joe Doran said:


> sent you a pm


Thanks everyone accommodations found.


----------

